# Even more gutted.



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Nearly everythings gone







and if selling the Certina hurts losing this is worse.

I've never seen one either before or after getting hold of it, I know my pics are poor but it has the prettiest face of any watch I've ever had.










Come on Stan, admit it, nicest Poljot ever


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

> Nearly everythings gone


Did I miss something - are you having a sell-off?

Si


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Si said:


> > Nearly everythings gone
> 
> 
> Did I miss something - are you having a sell-off?
> ...


Si, yep, wasn't on here though, a lot of cheapies went on Ebay and I cashed in to a local dealer some higher value pieces. (Who has banged them straight on Ebay!)

But......just because I'm selling everything doesn't mean I could ever stop buying







I still have 10/15 oddballs to sell and will put them on Roys' Watchbay next maybe month.

BTW The Certina took over 2 months to arrive, I'm sure stuff from RTl arrives before I send the cheque


----------

